

Pyquery 0.2 : jQuery for Python - iamelgringo
http://pypi.python.org/pypi/pyquery

======
epoweripi
Sounds a lot like ruby's hpricot.

Wish I saw this earler - I am already in the middle of a project (screen
scraping of course) using hpricot.

Sounds weird, but the only reaason to pick ruby for me was hpricot and not RoR
:)

~~~
draegtun
Yes its like Ruby's Hpricot and also Perl's pQuery. This jQuery way of
accessing XML/HTML is certainly catchy!

------
thomasmallen
The whole point of jQuery is to serve as a substitute for the DOM, allowing
scripts to efficiently interact with page elements. If you're running this via
a Python script, you already control each and every bit of your page code.
What's the point? I can only see this being useful in Python for screen
scraping.

~~~
joseakle
Scraping with BeautifulSoup works pretty well, but i've had a lot of problems
with nested elements with no id since Xpath is not available on BeautifulSoup.
Perhaps this would make it a little easier. I'll report back after trying it.

~~~
nevare
For the time being it doesn't use the BeautifulSoup parser so it may not work
on very bad html, but I'll add an option an option to use it.

------
babyshake
I like this, but have no clue how I would use it beside for some BeautifulSoup
page manipulation....

~~~
tdavis
For parsing XML responses? lxml is better than BeautifulSoup in terms of
performance and memory usage.

